# High risk sports and recreational activities



## Badner (20 Feb 2014)

Hey folks,

This question is in regards to the segment on the application that deals with ones physical activity routine. 

I know from personal experience that some employers will judge prospective applicants for positions based on the risk level of recreational activities they choose to puruse. An example of this would be jogging vs. mountaineering. The theory behind it, is that applicants who engage in risky behaviour outside of the workplace would be more inclined towards injury which could debilitate them from performing their occupation, hence an investment risk on behalf of the employer as far as training and other investments in the employee. 

Does the Canadian Forces take this into account when viewing a prospective applicant?

Im not stressing, im sure this is negligible, but it would be interesting to find out. 
Thanks.


----------



## HTFUAlberta (20 Feb 2014)

If it helps I am in the final stages of recruiting in PRes (app has been finalized and sent to the local regiments) and  a firefighter in the civvy world. I also am an avid backcountry skier, mountaineer, rock climber and more. During the recruitment process it was great talking to the recruiters who were not only interested but passionate about similar, if not the same, things. 

Ultimately I think the CF is happy to see more recruits who decide to take on recreational or occupational risks, show that they manage and mitigate them well, and come out unscathed. After all all I think that the CF has many inherent risks ( and rewards mind you) that may be complimented by exposure to these "higher risk" activities.

We could all just sit on the couch playing video games, or we can get outside challenge ourselves. I think the former are more interested in the CF. As to quote Al Capone: "nobody moves, nobody gets hurt". In my opinion (as a civvy with no military experience) the CF is happy to have people that move!

Cheers, HTFU


----------



## Pusser (20 Feb 2014)

Even tiddly-winks players could get get one in the eye and be blinded for life.  As a general rule, the CF encourages outdoor activity.  In fact we have a whole program dealing with "Adventure Training" (e.g. rock-climbing, mountaineering, etc).  We will even teach you how to jump out of perfectly serviceable aircraft.

I don't think you have anything to worry about.  I've been playing rugby for over 20 years ....


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Feb 2014)

On basic training you'll find healthy recruits manage to hurt themselves in all kinds of crazy ways, even stepping in 'ghost pot-holes' in the road which injure them to the point of not being able to do PT or march but can still go out and stuff.

You're good to go.


----------



## punkd (20 Feb 2014)

I BASE jump and no one cares.. We get paid to mountaineer and skydive, the CF is pretty accepting to high risk activities..


----------



## Pusser (20 Feb 2014)

punkd said:
			
		

> I BASE jump and no one cares.. We get paid to mountaineer and skydive, the CF is pretty accepting to high risk activities..



I'd watch that one.  BASE jumping is often illegal.  The CF takes a dim view of that sort of thing.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (20 Feb 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I'd watch that one.  BASE jumping is often illegal.  The CF takes a dim view of that sort of thing.



It is often also illegal to drive over 30 km/h.
Good of you to assume that a member of the CF willingly participates in the potentially illegal aspects of an otherwise legal activity.  Who needs the media to make assumptions or comment without knowing the full story.

Where's that jump to conclusions mat?


----------



## Pusser (20 Feb 2014)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> It is often also illegal to drive over 30 km/h.
> Good of you to assume that a member of the CF willingly participates in the potentially illegal aspects of an otherwise legal activity.  Who needs the media to make assumptions or comment without knowing the full story.
> 
> *Where's that jump to conclusions mat?[/b]*


*

Probably right under you.  I assumed nothing.  The discussion is about extreme sports and I simply pointed out that BASE jumping is often (which is not the same as always) illegal, at least in the way that it is practiced in some places.  Perhaps, "often" was too strong a word, but my point is that BASE jumping can be illegal and one needs to be careful about taking part in activities that sometimes take place on the fringe.  The CF tends to frown on people partaking in illegal activities, including driving too fast (which can be a criminal offence in some cases).*


----------



## punkd (20 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the heads up! BASE jumping is not illegal though.

Try googling things like bridge day, Perrine bridge, MOAB. There are plenty of places that permit us to parachute off of. Not everyone trespasses to enter a building or climb an antenna.

Thanks for jumping to conclusions!


----------



## Journeyman (21 Feb 2014)

punkd said:
			
		

> Thanks for jumping to conclusions!


There's a reason several of us (that I know of) have him on the 'ignore' list.   :nod:


----------



## Badner (21 Feb 2014)

punkd said:
			
		

> Thanks for jumping to conclusions!



I.. I see what you did there... 

On a side note, thread derailed. 

QUESTION: Re: Adventure Training

Hey people, so if my Coy was going to have an adventure training day or weekend, and it was an activity that I was passionate about and proficient in, would the opportunity come up to act in a leadership or instructor role?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (21 Feb 2014)

There are certain requirements, especially for the instructional role, with regard to organizing AT.  The leader doesn't necessarily have to be the member most experienced in the activity as AT also serves a vehicle to develop leadership in junior officers/NCMs.  The leader is responsible for ensuring that the degree of difficulty of their expedition is carefully matched to the physical fitness level, experience and proficiency of the participants.

See DAOD 5031-10 for more info.


----------

